# Boston College Position



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Anybody know what they are referring to in the Boston College posting, regarding graduating from a approved MCJTC academy? I noticed they mentioned an associates degree, so I thought maybe Associates + Reserve Academy = Waiver, but maybe they want that on top of a full-time academy? Anybody know?


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

When I went to the T academy, we had a BC cop in our class. My guess is they are looking for the full time academy.


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

They are look for Full-Time Academy Trained only. I know an Ofc. w/in the Dept and that is what they told me when I inquired about it.


----------

